# Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900



## target2804 (8. Juli 2016)

*Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Hey Leute,

hab spontan lust auf ne Wakü bekommen. mich ein wenig eingelesen und folgendes konfiguriert:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
ist das ok so? fehlt da was außer die Lüfter? welche soll ich nehmen, damit es wirklich leise ist? 

Dazuzusagen ist, dass der 420er Radi in den Deckel passt und dass ich die GPU nicht mit wasser kühlen will vorerst.


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Moin
In der Beschreibung der Pumpe steht, das es zu Problemen mit PWM bei neuen Boards kommen kann.
Weißt du da mehr drüber.
Ich würde sonst die einfache nehmen und auf Stufe 1 oder 2 stellen.
Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ich gehe davon aus das du die Lüfter und Tempsensor ans Mainboard anschließt?
Bei den Lüfter kannst du bei der großen Fläche nach Optik gehen, die laufen eh nur mir 500 RPM
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS - 140mm PWM, 3 Stuck (Achtung 29mm Stark)

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK-PS - 140mm

Thermaltake Riing 14, RGB LED-Lufter, 256 Farben - 140mm 3er Set

Noctua NF-A14 PWM Lufter - 140mm

da gibs ja noch mehr Lüfter je nach Geschack


----------



## target2804 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Okay, danke erstmal für den Rat.
Bei den Lüftern hatte ich an eLoop gedacht, ohne LED und so ein schnickschnack. Können ruhig 30€ kosten und dafür noch n tick besser sein. Bei der Pumpe hab ich auf das Bundle gesetzt, kann aber auch einzeln eine zum AGB kaufen.
Über PWM Probleme weiß ich nichts, ein Freund von mir hat dieselbe, da geht alles.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Ich würde das Case net als Wakü Case nehmen,  es hat einen miesen Airflow und die Radiatoren werden das Case ziemlich aufheizen. 

Ich finde es auch super geil aber nicht grade das Kühl Monster 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## target2804 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Was wäre denn ein Kühlmonster?


----------



## Trash123 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Thermaltake Core X9


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Phanteks Primo - dazu kann man wohl Kühlmonster zu sagen.
Aber ich denke er wird wohl mit einem 420er Radi die CPU kühl bekommen. 
Und wenn noch die Grafikkarte mit zu kommt passt noch ein 420er laut Bequiet rein.
Das muss doch reichen.
Sonst belehre mich bitte.

Ist halt ein stolzer Preis für das Case

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trash123 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

In das 900er zwei 420er Radi´s....da muss ich mich dann wohl verlesen haben.


----------



## Uziflator (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*



Trash123 schrieb:


> In das 900er zwei 420er Radi´s....da muss ich mich dann wohl verlesen haben.


120, 140, 240, 280, 360, 420 mm (Vorderseite)
120, 140 mm (Rückseite)
120, 140, 180, 240, 280, 360, 420 mm (Deckel)
120, 140, 280 mm (Boden)


----------



## cHrIzZzI (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Es kommt bei dem Case nicht auf die Fläche der Radis an,  die wären mehr als genug. Worum es geht,  ist einfach das man die Luft nicht aus dem Case bekommt! 
Man hat Oben nur die paar Schlitze hinten und die einen an der Seite. Da kommt die ganze Warme Luft nicht durch,  heißt also das der Rest der Luft wieder ins Case geht und da alles auf Wärmt. 
Ich habe das Case nicht,  habe aber so ein ähnliches,  das NZXT h630.  Das hat auch nur solche mini Öffnungen, und ich kann dir sagen das ich dort vllt max 20% der Luft raus kommt,  der Rest bleibt drin!  Nur durch ein Case Mod konnte ich die Case Temp von 50+ auf 38 senken,  Wasser hatte ich über 40.

Deswegen fliegt das Teil auch auf den Müll und es kommt das Enthoo Primo! Das ist für mich ein Monster  

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## target2804 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Dachte eigentlich auch, dass da 2x 420er Radis reinpassen und in den Reviews war das Case gar nciht schlecht. Ist leider auch eines der wenigen, die mir optisch zusagen. Die große Glasfront z.B. 
Ich mag das viele Bunt nicht. Das Case soll schwarz sein. Hab ein schwarzes Board und ne "schwarze" Graka drin. Vllt die 2 LED Stripes anschalten, dass es dezent weiß beleuchtet ist. Dazu ne schöne Wakü, das war der Plan


----------



## cHrIzZzI (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Von der Optik hätte ich es mir sofort geholt und ich finde es sieht viel besser aus als das Enthoo Primo. Bin dann aber davon weg weil ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen habe was es mit solchen Silent Case angeht,  die haben leider einen sehr schlechten Airflow.  
Bleibt dir ja über lassen  
Vllt hat BQ ja was gutes gemacht um das Problem zu lösen. 

Berichte mir mal wie du dich entschieden hast und wenn du es haben solltest wie es mit den ganzen Temps aussieht. 

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Ich würde das Case net als Wakü Case nehmen,  es hat einen miesen Airflow und die Radiatoren werden das Case ziemlich aufheizen.



Das ist eine starke Aussage.
Hast du dafür eine Quelle?

Ich hab das Case seit heute im Einsatz -- mit einem 420er Radiator im Deckel und kann nichts von dem bestätigen, was du sagst.
Das Case ist extrem leise, bleibt kühl und hat einen guten Airflow und man kann einen dritten Lüfter in der Front verbauen.

Die Montage ist aber nicht ganz leicht. für einen Anfänger ist das Case nicht geeignet.


----------



## target2804 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Hört sich super an. Ich werde es mir ende des Monats einfach mal bestellen. Optisch finde ich es nämlich einfach der Wahnsinn. 
Thres, welchen 420er Radi hat du im Deckel? Passen da auch 45mm Dicke, oder muss ich 30 nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Ich hab den drin.
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Du hast "ab Werk" 4,5cm Platz vom Deckel zum Mainboard.
Ich hab das Mainboard um einen Slot abgesenkt, das hat 2,2cm gebracht. So passt das mit Radiator und Lüfter.
Insgesamt kannst du 9cm Platz schaffen, wenn das mainboard ganz unten ist.

Als Tipp aber: Bau das Netzteil zuerst ein. Wenn das mainboard unten ist, kannst du das Netzteil nicht mehr verschrauben.

Vorne hab ich den dritten Lüfter drin, das sorgt für einen echt starken Airflow, allerdings muss BeQuiet noch die Filter nachliefern. Machen sie aber sicher bald.
Kann ich also nur empfehlen, das so zu bauen. Gerade für WaKü ist das mit den drei Lüftern echt super..


----------



## target2804 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

perfekt  vielen dank für die hilfreiche antwort


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Du kannst dann natürlich keine Laufwerke mehr einbauen, wenn drei Lüfter verbaut sind.
Ich hab einen externen Brenner, denn wann braucht man das optische Laufwerk in der heutigen Zeit noch.


----------



## target2804 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

http://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/key/1dae8d571b608eca3fad83493fc37fbd
hab jetzt nochmal was abgeändert.
Schläuche sind noch nicht im Warenkorb, will erstmal messen.

Macht der warenkorb so sinn? die Komponenten ok? Wie sieht es mit dem CPU block aus?

 @Thres: vorne kommt für die Graka ein 280er Radi rein, sollte dann mit dem Laufwerk noch passen denke ich. 
der 420er kommt in den deckel und mit den flachen lüftern sollte es vllt sogar passen, ohne das mobo eins nach unten zu schieben.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Schau dir mal das Video an. Daran kannst du dich wegen der beiden Radiatoren orientieren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hquErKv4vMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Moin

Hardtubes oder Schlauch?

Doppelte Säge. Und Das Set furs Hardtubing würde ich mir sparen. Nur das Biegegummi
Der CPU Kühler past.


----------



## target2804 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Hab mich jetzt doch für sikikon entschieden erstmal:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

kann ich die beiden silent wings die vorne im case sind für den radiator nutzen? wenn nein, fehlen noch 2 eLoops.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Kannst du. Schade, dass die Silent Wings 3 erst im August kommen.
Dann hätte man schon welche dazu kaufen können. Mir fehlt jetzt auch einer für das Heck.
Du kannst die eLoops nehmen. Sind ganz gut.


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Der Adapter fällt mir noch ein.
Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Die Lüfter willst du ja übers Mainboard steuern?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## target2804 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Ja, würde ich gern  Vielen dank für den Hinweis!
Dann bestell ich in 2 Wochen das Case und am 01.08. dann wohl die Wakü Bauteile 

Reicht mir 1m Silikonschlauch voraussichtlich?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Radiator Lüfter über das Mainboard, Case Lüfter kannst du über die Lüftersteuerung vom Case regeln.


----------



## target2804 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*



Threshold schrieb:


> Radiator Lüfter über das Mainboard, Case Lüfter kannst du über die Lüftersteuerung vom Case regeln.



war so der plan. Glaub beim case sind die gehäuselüfter doch ohnehin gleich an der Steuerung oder?
 Sinnvoll die Lüfter für CPU und Graka and CPU-Fan 1 und 2 aufm Board zu stecken?
Oder die Graka lieber an einen Cha-Fan Anschluss?

Eines noch:
wie groß ist der Vorteil von 45mm Radiatoren gegenüber den von mir gewählten 30mm?


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Da gibt es eigentlich kein Vorteil für den 45er der 30er ist bei 500RPM besser

Test: 360mm Radiatoren im Roundup - Testergebnisse

Du kühlst ja nicht Grafikkarte und cpu getrennt, das ist ein Kreislauf, also würde ich an cpu Fan 1 und 2 stecken.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*



target2804 schrieb:


> war so der plan. Glaub beim case sind die gehäuselüfter doch ohnehin gleich an der Steuerung oder?
> Sinnvoll die Lüfter für CPU und Graka and CPU-Fan 1 und 2 aufm Board zu stecken?
> Oder die Graka lieber an einen Cha-Fan Anschluss?



Ja, die Case sind direkt hinten am Hub dran. 
Du kannst Verteiler nehmen, hab ich auch. Dann kannst du die Lüfter für die CPU an CPU1 stecken und die für die Grafikkarte an CPU2.
Oder du nutzt für die Grafikkarte einen der Case Fans vom Mainboard. Die sind ja frei.



target2804 schrieb:


> Eines noch:
> wie groß ist der Vorteil von 45mm Radiatoren gegenüber den von mir gewählten 30mm?



Ich bevorzuge 30mm Radiatoren, weil die einfach dünner sind. Die Lüfter tun sich nicht so schwer, bei geringer Drehzahl Luft durchzudrücken.
Bei dickeren Radiatoren brauchst du Lüfter, die mehr Druck erzeugen, was die Sache lauter macht. 
Mein 30er ist echt sehr leise, weil die Lüfter nicht schnell drehen und eben trotzdem kühl weil du ja eine riesen Fläche hast.


----------



## target2804 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Hört sich alles echt super an  
Bin zuversichtlich, dass ich dann die CPU auch mal auf 4,8 Ghz bekomme und die GPU endlich mal die Klappe hält, bzw nicht immer 88°C erreicht.

Bin ja dann auch komplett erweiterbar. Und wenn ich wirklich so richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen bin, wird es vllt Ende des Jahres noch an die HardTubes gehen


----------



## eco_exe (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Hi,

hab mich soeben mal registriert, da ich genau dasselbe vor habe und interessiert mitgelesen habe 

also Dark base pro 900 und meine 1. wakü 

wäre toll, wenn du hier berichten könntest, wie du damit klargekommen bist und ob das gehäuse wirklich dafür geeignet ist.

viel erfolg


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*



eco_exe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mich soeben mal registriert, da ich genau dasselbe vor habe und interessiert mitgelesen habe
> 
> ...



wird noch ein bisschen zeit in Anspruch nehmen, aber ich wollte die Erfahrungen diesbezüglich ohnehin in einem Tagebuch hier im Forum festhalten 
Wenn es soweit ist, gebe ich schon Laut


----------



## eco_exe (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

ich habe vor im oktober, wenn ich mir die gtx 1070 zulege, nur diese mit wakü auszustatten, da ich momentan noch einen amd fx 8320(mit aio wakü)  habe und eh auf i7 wechseln möchte.

erst dann erweitere ich die wakü 

na mal abwarten ob das alles so wird, wie man es sich vorstellt


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*



eco_exe schrieb:


> wäre toll, wenn du hier berichten könntest, wie du damit klargekommen bist und ob das gehäuse wirklich dafür geeignet ist.



Also, ein 420er Radiator im Deckel ist kein Problem. Du musst nur das Mainboard etwas absenken, damit das passt.
Und vorne eben den Laufwerksschacht entfernen und dann gleich drei Lüfter in die Front einbauen, um den Airflow zu optimieren.


----------



## eco_exe (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Reicht dann ein 420er Radiator mit 250er Eisbecher und eine Alphacool VPP655 pumpe um eine gtx 1070+ AMD fx 8320 @4ghz gut zu kühlen im dark base pro 900? 

Oder lieber noch einen 280er Radiator in der Front verbauen zusätzlich ?

Mfg


----------



## Nachty (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Hau den 280er mit rein


----------



## eco_exe (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Gut, danke


----------



## eco_exe (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

ich könnte aber auch 2 420er einbauen in das gehäuse 

oder wäre das zu viel des guten um eine graka und 1 cpu zu kühlen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Mehr Fläche ist immer besser, weil leiser. Hast du halt keine 5,25" Schäte 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Also ein Laufwerk hab ich 2 Jahre schon nicht gebraucht ..... Das wird wohl auch so bleiben.


Das wäre meine konfiguration, die ich mir vorgestellt habe 

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Beim cpu kühler bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher


----------



## Uziflator (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*



eco_exe schrieb:


> Also ein Laufwerk hab ich 2 Jahre schon nicht gebraucht ..... Das wird wohl auch so bleiben.
> 
> 
> Das wäre meine konfiguration, die ich mir vorgestellt habe
> ...


Einfach nur die Browser Adresse zu kopieren reicht nicht, "Warekorb Speichern" drücken dann kopieren


----------



## eco_exe (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Geht im Handy leider nicht, mach ich morgen am Rechner nochmal 

Sorry :-p


----------



## eco_exe (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany 

das ist mein warenkorb^^

cpu + gpu kühler sind noch offen, da ich mir die gtx 1070 erst im Oktober kaufe und der cpu kühler muss Sockel am3 und 1151 untersützen


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Moin
Der hier kann amd und intel

Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light - Plexi - Intel/AMD | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Edit: die led Leiste brauchst du nicht 
Das dB 900 pro hat schon eine.
Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

ist der rest meiner Konfiguration so ok für gute Ergebnisse?

edit:

ja weiß ich, aber die sind doch aber nicht uv aktiv im base 900pro?

habe rote uv-aktive Kühlflüssigkeit ausgewählt und wollte die somit leuchten lassen


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Die Leistung wird dicke reichen!

Du brauchst noch 2 davon
Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Und der Schlauch ist zu klein
Den hier
Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - UV Blau transparent 3m (9,8ft) Retailbox | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Und die Lieferzeit vom Agb ist lang
mal bei Aquatuning abklären.
Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Alles klar, super. 

Danke  

Ja ich bestelle jetzt noch nicht . Mach mir erst Gedanken und warte ab, bis be quiet! Das mit dem 3.lüfterfilter geklärt hat


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*



eco_exe schrieb:


> Ja ich bestelle jetzt noch nicht . Mach mir erst Gedanken und warte ab, bis be quiet! Das mit dem 3.lüfterfilter geklärt hat



Geklärt ist das schon.
Ein Filter wird angefertigt und ist dann beiliegend. Wer denn noch nicht hat, wird ihn kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen. Einfach Kontakt mit dem BeQuiet Support aufnehmen.


----------



## eco_exe (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

habe mich nun doch für das phanteks evolv atx Gehäuse entschieden und bestellt

finde es noch aufgeräumter also das darkbase 900 pro... leider wohl erst anfang August lieferbar :/


----------



## target2804 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Da passen mit den 140mm Lüftern aber nur 2x 280mm radiatoren, oder wahlweise 2x 360mm mit 120er Lüftern rein


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Ein 420er Radiator passt da nicht rein.
Maximal 360er. Dazu taugen die Phanteks Lüfter nicht viel. Die müsste man austauschen, was das Case wiederum teurer macht.


----------



## target2804 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle beim DBP900 bleiben. Hab mich jetzt schon öfter durch die Geizhals Gehäuseliste geklickt und mir ist aufgefallen, dass es bei dem Preis eigentlich nichts besseres gibt^^


----------



## eco_exe (3. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

hallo 

ist es möglich auf einen aquaero  5 LT  

3x ENERMAX.DE - T.B.Silence PWM

über den 1x  pwm ausgang mittels y-kabel  zu betreiben? die lüfter sollen 4,8W bzw 0,4A ziehen

oder lieber auf die anderen lüfterausgänge stecken, obwohl diese nicht pwm geeignet sind.

habe 3x enermax tb silence 120er pwm
           3x Phanteks PH-F120SP  Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design

und möchte diese über aquaero 5 LT sowie tachosignal D5 Pumpe von Aquacomputer, wassertemperatur und evtl später durchflusssensor betreiben.

mfg


----------



## Deerix (22. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ist ein 420er Radi oben und vorne gleichzeitig möglich? Geht sich das denn aus? 

getapatalked von meinem OP3


----------



## v3nom (22. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*



Deerix schrieb:


> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ist ein 420er Radi oben und vorne gleichzeitig möglich? Geht sich das denn aus?



Kann ich heute Abend mal ausmessen. Sollte aber gehen, wenn die 420er nicht zu dick sind. 4x120mm Lüfter passen ja auch oben rein, aber kein 480er rad.
Welche Radiatoren hattest du denn im Auge? Mit 2x 360er habe ich noch viel Platz, 2x 420 sollte passen wird aber eng.


----------



## Deerix (22. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Das wär super. 
Vorne passt wegen den Festplattenkäfigen ja eh nur max. ein 30mm dicker Radi hinein, was ich gehört habe. Oben hätte ich dann ebenfall ein ST30 von Alphacool eingebaut, oder eventuell ein XT45. 
Kannst du vielleicht auch gleich mal schauen ob es sich mit den Ein-/Ausgängen zwecks Verschlauchung auch ausgehen würde? 

getapatalked von meinem OP3


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*



v3nom schrieb:


> Kann ich heute Abend mal ausmessen. Sollte aber gehen, wenn die 420er nicht zu dick sind. 4x120mm Lüfter passen ja auch oben rein, aber kein 480er rad.
> Welche Radiatoren hattest du denn im Auge? Mit 2x 360er habe ich noch viel Platz, 2x 420 sollte passen wird aber eng.



2x420 würde mich auch interessieren. Nach diesem Test geht es nicht:

XXL Test: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 - Hardware-Journal - Results from #4

Die Hersteller geben nur max. Werte an, berücksichtigen bei diesen Angaben aber nie den Einbau von mehreren Radiatoren. Dasselbe Problem hat auch das Thermaltake F51.

Test: Thermaltake Suppressor F51 - Hardware-Journal - Results from #5


----------



## v3nom (22. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Der HW-Journal Test ist schon super. Würde mich da dann auch auf die Aussage von denen verlassen.
Vorne gehen definitv auch mehr als 30mm trotz HDDs! Ich habe vorne einen EK 360 SE inkl. 7mm dicken Shrouds! Das ergibt 33mm und da bleibt immernoch gut Platz zu dem HDD Tray. Ich meine 40mm Platz gemessen zu haben, dann würde aber der Radiator direkt an die HDDs kommen.


----------



## v3nom (22. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*



Deerix schrieb:


> Das wär super.
> Vorne passt wegen den Festplattenkäfigen ja eh nur max. ein 30mm dicker Radi hinein, was ich gehört habe. Oben hätte ich dann ebenfall ein ST30 von Alphacool eingebaut, oder eventuell ein XT45.
> Kannst du vielleicht auch gleich mal schauen ob es sich mit den Ein-/Ausgängen zwecks Verschlauchung auch ausgehen würde?
> 
> getapatalked von meinem OP3





Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 2x420 würde mich auch interessieren. Nach diesem Test geht es nicht:
> 
> XXL Test: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 - Hardware-Journal - Results from #4
> 
> ...



Moin Jungs,

also es sieht verdammt eng aus. Denke auch das nur ein 420er passen würde. Der 2. Radi müsste ein 280er/360er sein.
Anbei mal ein Bild wie eng das mit 2x360ern ist. Oben der 420er dürfte nicht allzu dick sein. Vorne wären insg. 55mm Platz bei mir.
Zum HDD Tray wären 37-38mm Platz, ABER mit den Schrauben für HDDs (SSDs wären egal) muss man wieder 5-6mm abziehen. Da sind die 30mm von BQ schon gut angesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deerix (22. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das habe ich schon befürchtet. Würde da oben ein 45mm Radi in Kombination mit einem 30mm Radi vorne passen? 

Ich hätte mich gefreut wenn zwei 420er gepasst hätten, da ich mit den Laufwerkschächten auch meine aquaero  opfern muss. Aber dann wirds vorne wohl eher ein 360er  werden. 

getapatalked von meinem OP3


----------



## v3nom (22. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

ich habe oben einen EK Predator 360 mit 25mm Lüftern und 7mm, was in Summe 75mm sind. Dafür habe ich das Mainboardtray aber auch ganz nach unten versetzt!
Im Handbuch ist aufgelistet welche Abstände oben möglich sind: http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_series/dbp900/dbp900_mn_de.pdf

40mm
62mm (um 1 Stufe nach unten versetzt)
84mm (um 2 Stufen nach unten versetzt)


----------



## Deerix (22. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Ok, ganz nach unten möchte ich das Mainboard nicht schieben müssen. Ich hab vorhin grade gelesen das einer oben  einen 420er eingebaut hat und trotzdem den Laufwerkkäfig drinnen hat, also den Radi in den Schacht hinein geschoben hat. In Verbindung mit einem 280er Radi vorne wäre der untere Laufwerkschacht für meine aquaero sommit nutzbar. 
Ich werde das wohl so umsetzen wenns funktioniert, da ich die aquaero gerne auch weiterhin nutzen würde.


----------



## keks4 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü fürs Dark Base Pro 900*

Ich erdreiste mich auch einmal mich hier einzuhängen, habe auch nur eine ganz Kurze Frage 
@target2804 
Soweit ich gesehen habe hast du einen 250mm Eisbecher eingeplant, wärst du vlt. So Freundlich mir ein Bild zu senden wie verbaut hast vorne im Case und wie er befestigt ist?  (wollte ja eigentlich selbst messen... aber mein DBP lässt ganz schön auf sich warten, daher wollte ich bereits Anfangen mit Planen der WaKü und möchte dazu wissen wie ein 250mm AGB im verbauten Zustand aussieht in diesem Case und wie gut er sich verbauen lässt ohne selbst gross rumzubohren )

MFG
Keks 4


----------

